# Who Likes Green



## myingling (Apr 11, 2015)

Couple dyed green and stabilized pots done up
left qtr. sawn sycamore aluminum - slate ,,,,, birds eye figured hard maple aluminum- slate ( available ),,,,black ash burl copper-glass and pile strikers to go with them

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 11, 2015)

Green looks good Mike. Those are nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice calls as always Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 11, 2015)

Green is good! Very nice.


----------



## Bob Palmer (Apr 12, 2015)

They look great!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Striking! Go green! Chuck


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 12, 2015)

Mike I really like the green color and the Quarter sawn Sycamore is outstanding!!! 

Mark


----------



## David Seaba (Apr 12, 2015)

Those are some great looking calls.


----------

